# dpr, not working



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

tried adjusting my idle mixture using the signal from the o2 sensor. the reading bounced a little, but no matter how much i moved the adjustment screw, the reading would always come back to .88v..

later, i disconnected the dpr, but nothing happened. when i disconnected the dpr ground, nothing happened.

from what i can see, all of my grounds in the engine bay seem fine.

are there any other grounds, or anything, i should be going over before i assume my ecu is screwed?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

when you disconnect the DPR, you should DEFINITELY notice something.. my car would barely run with the DPR disconnected..

is there any current going to the DPR? you got a test harness for it? if theres no signal, its prolly the ECU..


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes with the dpr disconnected you should notice something as well mine will run almost the same but when you give it gas it runs like poo. Also do you have the wot switch swap done or just the stock ecu?


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

you are unplugging the o2 sensor right? if not, the ecu will use it to try and get back to stoich.


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

i didn't unplug my o2 sensor, so that would explain a few things.

but even with my o2 sensor unplugged, there is no difference in performance when i plug/unplug the dpr. i can drive with it unplugged with no issues, other than the car has quite the stutter under load. nothing too terrible, but noticeable. 

for the record, the dpr was working fine till i tried to adjust my fuel based off the reading from my o2 sensor. could i have possibly shorted something? im terrible with electrical.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

sounds like your mixture is just improperly set at the moment. if there's not a dramatic difference when you unplug the dpr, then perhaps you set the mixture too rich.


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

hmm, i'll try adjusting my dpr again and see how it goes.

if im running rich though id be laughing. im getting about 600km a tank as is:laugh:


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziddey, your the man! tWas my problem. Thanks a lot eh.

Now to figure out why my car almost died on me while driving today.


----------

